# Glue + stain, dye



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow this idea is soo simple...
Farbkasten | WeWasteTime


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I wonder how this effects the strength of the glue?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sure beats clean up...
I like the look...


----------

